# Spare Oars. Blade forward or blade back?



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Avatard said:


> Seems like everyone i know with blade forward has cracked one when smacking into a rock. Any good reasons to run this way?
> 
> Only thing i can think of is the blade gives a resting spot for your oar when you ship your oars


You can still ship your oars with handle in front, just slide you spare oar keepers forward.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I do, but just because of my posilockers. If I need to use my spare I have to take the blade off. Having the blade in the front allows me to remove the blade and temporary stow it, then release the oar. The one time I had to do this without the blade forward it was a major pain. Also, I keep a strap on my oarlocks that I could use as a temporarly oarlock pivot if I needed my spare oar faster, or don't want to take the blade off. Having the blade up there would allow me to release the front strap on the spare oar, get the oar up into that other strap, and then release the oar's second strap. This is really just a super emergency contingency plan.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have wondered this. I have seen it both ways, about 50/50 and put mine in front until a very large person stepped on it and cracked the blade. Now I always run with the blade in the back. The friend that broke it graciously bought me a new blade, but I would hate to be on a trip and be one oar short.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

I always go blade back. Mostly for the passenger, the handle is a lot nicer on the legs than a hard sharp blade. Meaning jumping in the water, laying a leg over the side, etc.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

I go with the blade forward because it seems easier & faster to deploy that way.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The only blades I ever see crack are carlisles. Doesn't matter if they are foward or back. Hell they don't even need to be on the boat. I have even cracked carlisles in the shop! Its just a matter of time for me. Thats why I don't buy carlisles anymore. Never broke a cataract. Never used a sawyer. Just my experience.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Forward for me and that is only to rest the oars I am using on and I am a creature of habit. 

I saw a boat run the hole in the bottom of Bernard ( some call it lower Haystack ) and he came out with one blade out at 90 degrees. I have banged a few things but I would almost rather bang the blade around than trash the handles.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*oar blades forward has worked best for me*

_I run a extra strap (happens to be colored orange) for the blade to slide into on the front of the frame to a dee ring. I do not use one of the frame to tube tie in straps. I do not position the blade so far to the front that it is set to break or hurt some one.

Then back at the handle end select a good spot that is easy for me to reach from the rowing seat.

Take another orange or red strap long enough to take a couple nice tight wraps around the oar shaft so it locks it in then to the raft frame. Position the cam strap lock lever so it is on top of the shaft so it is easy to push down.

Then when I need the spare oar, just press down the cam lever, holding the shaft and the wraps come loose, I slide the blade out of the front strap, use both hands to insert oar into the oarlock and away we go.

Does not take help from the passenger if I have one, do not have to crawl forward to wrestle the oar loose stay safe in the rowing compartment.

Never had a blade come close to cracking not Carlise or Cataract.
_


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I run mine with the blades forward and with the blade in a large loop in front with one strap to undo at my side to get it out. The rationale here is that if I'm in a situation where I'm pulling out my spare oar, I don't want to have to turn it around 180 degrees before getting it into the oarlock. 

The next question is, "how quickly can you get a spare oar deployed and what's involved?" Chances are you're going to be getting thrown around while you're doing it. If have to undo straps at each end of the oar, that's a lot of running around on your boat, and greatly increased potential for getting thrown out, before you can get your spare oar in the water.

Kind of like Okieboater, my rear strap is set so it's in a location and oriented so I can easily press the cam and the oar is freed, however the strap only goes around the oar shaft once, in a loop that's relatively tight. That said, it's wrapped around the frame a couple of times. This way, it doesn't interfere with getting the oar out and the strap stays on the frame until I can get things back together in calmer water.

The little slots on the Carlisle blades are great when traveling and lashing my oars to the frame, but I'd never run a strap through one on my spare.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

hand8272 said:


> I always go blade back. Mostly for the passenger, the handle is a lot nicer on the legs than a hard sharp blade. Meaning jumping in the water, laying a leg over the side, etc.


Usually this rationale. 

I also figure that most hydraulics are hitting me from the front and they will pull on the blade less when its in back.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Back. I find it gets in the way when it's in the front.
I set it up like Okie with a cam in the back within reach and a fairly tight loop in the front so I can undo the back strap and just pull the oar back and it's loose.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Andy H. said:


> I run mine with the blades forward and with the blade in a large loop in front with one strap to undo at my side to get it out. The rationale here is that if I'm in a situation where I'm pulling out my spare oar, I don't want to have to turn it around 180 degrees before getting it into the oarlock.
> 
> The next question is, "how quickly can you get a spare oar deployed and what's involved?"


This used to be my rationale as well and I have my spares attached similarly; a large loop in front and a buckle near me that I can undo - if necessary, I keep that one pretty loose too. After I flipped them around, I realized I can actually deploy the spare faster. With the blade at the back, I can grab the shaft at the narrow part of the blade. The way my oarlocks are tuned, I have to drop it into the oarlock at that point. With my hand already at that position it is easy to bring it to the oarlock, drop it and slide it out. Of course I need to watch where I'm swinging the handle around.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Blades back. I've always done it that way. Seems best to avoid smacking them on rocks??? I think my group is about 50/50 front vs back.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

I run my blades in front because I don't want the handles to get all beat up. I row without gloves and I want a smooth handle.

Also, I think it is easier to ship the oars, but since I've never run the other way, that might be a moot point.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

So I went back and looked at pictures from my trips over the past few years. All the cats had their blades back, almost all the rafts had the blades forward. I even found one person that had two spares, one forward, one back. Hmmmmm. Not sure what all that means???? But it was fun looking at the pics.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

Blade forward. High and tight. One strap within reach to release the oar. Then pull it back out of the front strap. At that point its in the right position to go in the lock. You could do all this one handed and really quickly. If I lose an oar I usually want it as quick and easy as possible. 

I also would rather bang the blade up then the handle. Blades, other than carlisle, are usually designed to get beat up. Handles not so much. And its easy to replace a blade. Not so much a handle.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

This could start a ruckus but oh well. I'm reading all this about the ease of grabbing the handle with blade forward, which I agree with although I run blade back. The thing is I have been rafting for 15+ years and never had to grab my spare. I run pin and clips. I have had the oar pop but its caught by the loop keepers and with one hand I can pop it back into place. Am I just lucky?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If you take spares, you generally don't need them.
If you don't have spares, you're most likely to lose one or both of your oars!

Please refer to River Rule #3:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f21/50-rules-i-learned-on-the-river-46627.html


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

rwhyman said:


> I run my blades in front because I don't want the handles to get all beat up. I row without gloves and I want a smooth handle.
> 
> Also, I think it is easier to ship the oars, but since I've never run the other way, that might be a moot point.


Place a large diameter PVC tube along the front. Perhaps angled slightly up in back. Two straps on the outside of it with two webbing width notches used to secure each strap. PVC could be capped, but with holes drilled for drainage, and could go almost all the way to the oar rights.
The oar handles slide into it and even some of the shaft is protected.
Two straps fastened with heavier release buckles on the rear.

Have two knotted ropes about 18 inches long, not loops, on each front corner inside your bay as SOP.

S Happens:

Ship the good oar and remove the broken one.
Grab the opposite knotted rope with your offside hand for stability.
Release the two rear oar straps with one hand as you ......
Grab the oar shaft and slide it back out of the PVC.
Sit down, brace with legs and place the spare oar.

Full disclosure:
I haven't boated in awhile and am planning before buying how to set up by reading and studying all that you guys say. There is a wealth of knowledge shared here. 
This is just me thinking out loud so take with a big grain of salt.
Time to feed the dog.

If I do set up this way I'm going to have to carefully select the one hand release buckles, I know.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

PVC tube isn't a bad idea, billoutwest. 

Similar technique can be used to stow one half of a spare sea kayak paddle when you can't lift the bungie on the foredeck to slip the shaft under it.









Teh front of a sea kayak is narrow enough that blade-first would catch a lot of water.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I like that PVC sleeve idea Bill.
Hey 4runner, glad to see another sea kayaker on here, not many here in Missoula. Lets go paddle something.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*Question*

How brittle could PVC get with extended ultraviolet exposure?

The concern would be it breaking on a rock and becoming a puncture hazard a few years from now.

I might have to put it in a nylon sleeve. 
With some one inch webbing sewn the length of it bar tacked to form infinite slots for straps. 
So I could keep doing that redesign thingy that so many like.

I thought of that in the hot tub.
Best ideas on/in the water. 

I could make a folded slot for the blade. Same 1 inch webbing slots available for different mounts. That would protect it some and cut me back to just one release buckle needed.

Objective:
Secure fastening.
Protective of both the oar blade and handle.
Out of the way for crew.
Single point release for speed.
Oarsguy doesn't have to move around and can be steadied somewhat while getting the oar with one hand.

=============

Now to search for that perfect release buckle, metal hopefully.
The 'plastic' side release and similar used on back packs aren't durable enough.

I'll be back.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

*shopping is so easy*










4 - 1 Inch Contoured Metal Side Release Buckles
but it now for 18 bucks w/free shipping.
$4.50 apiece is a little spendy but I could give in on this.

Probably a larger size would be desirable.
1 1/2 in or 2 in.
For gloved hands users.

Having to push both sides at once makes 'em more secure.

The front holders of the PVC tube can be just cams.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

LSB said:


> Back. I find it gets in the way when it's in the front.
> I set it up like Okie with a cam in the back within reach and a fairly tight loop in the front so I can undo the back strap and just pull the oar back and it's loose.


This is how I prefer to run. IMHO this is the fastest way to get the narrow part (between blade and shaft) into the oarlock - but maybe that is because I have always rigged this way. The cam strap that needs undoing is kept in close reach, is clove hitched on so that it is not lost when I unstrap the blade, and is unobstructed.


----------



## Billy Goat (Feb 3, 2011)

I have pics of both directions . I don't really give it a lot of thought. I do rig forward for trips with any meat to them. Not sure why though?


----------



## Roguemeup (Jun 5, 2013)

*How to load the spare*

The issue of loading the spare oar has been subject of much debate between my friends and I. Here are the realities as I see them. If you are running big or technical water, the last thing you want to happen is for your spare oar tip(the paddle end) to get smashed or bent by virtue of the front of your boat getting slammed into a rock. In that scenario you want the oar tip loaded facing or toward the back of your boat. As has been posted, this also makes it quite easy to unleash your single cam and simply pull the handle end through its cam. 

Those who load the oar tip facing forward argue that it is quicker because the oar is facing the proper way to slide into the oar lock. Again, the reality is that in big water, every second counts to get a new oar in place. It would simply take too much time to reach forward and have to release the paddle end from the cam.

This does not relieve everyone from the real issue, which is have a good oar safety strap so that when your oar does pop in the water you can grab it fairly quickly.

Go Rogue!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

*Another spare oar rigging question...*

Quote:

Originally Posted by LSB 
Back. I find it gets in the way when it's in the front.
I set it up like Okie with a cam in the back within reach and a fairly tight loop in the front so I can undo the back strap and just pull the oar back and it's loose.




catwoman said:


> This is how I prefer to run. IMHO this is the fastest way to get the narrow part (between blade and shaft) into the oarlock - but maybe that is because I have always rigged this way. The cam strap that needs undoing is kept in close reach, is clove hitched on so that it is not lost when I unstrap the blade, and is unobstructed.



Ditto on both accounts. Blades seem more vulnerable in front and are intrusive to passengers, I never run blades in front, nor do most I run with. 

*Next question*: *Why not rig the spare inside of the oar tower rather than along side the tube? *

I wouldn't likely do this with passenger(s), but there may be merits if running solo. I had a newbie friend rig it this way at a put-in, and a brief discussion occurred on why and why not with both options, he opted for outside the oar lock, but that was because he had a passenger (me). I also saw a photo on this forum (can't remember where) with it rigged inside the oar lock, reminding me of that discussion. Pros: It would probably improve protection and accessibility to the oar, particularly in Class IV or boulder strew runs. Con: It makes walking around the decks more difficult.

Let's hear it...


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I run my blades back I always picture my blades up front catching a big wave or lateral and flipping me. Sounds rediculous but I can picture it.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*practice*

I just broke a magnum blade last week somewhere in the non-stop rapid that precedes Velvet. I had a passenger to assist with the quick release straps, but it took waaay longer to have to think about it and do it than it needed to. It all worked out ok with some one-oar pivoting prior to getting the spare in place, but some practice would have made the process go a lot smoother. This was the first time in nearly 20 years of rafting that I'd had to make a quick change in a hairy spot, and I had to think too much about what I needed to do in order to change it out, which cost seconds that could have proved crucial.

BTW, I always run blades back for the reasons mentioned by others. I don't think the deployment time is changed significantly either way as long as you know what you need to do to make the switch before you are in the heat of it.


----------



## rivers2run (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine are blade forward. If I need a spare oar I don't want to turn it around.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

i'm on stern mounts for commercial season up here on pumphouse. sternies are awesome for keeping the blade back. the handle through a loop up front and a strap from my frame through the blade on back. and that strap is right next to my tower, super close if i ever need it. 
then again, it is pumphouse. if i drop an oar up here i might have to call a beer ruling on myself


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

*Oar on top inside the lock*



DoStep said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by LSB
> Back. I find it gets in the way when it's in the front.
> ...



I run like that in my little boat with and without passengers (blade back) Oar can't get away as easy when you cut it loose. Tube protects both ends. It is not possible on my big boat with my towers. As long as it isnt dangling off the side like you see all too often.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Roguemeup said:


> If you are running big or technical water, the last thing you want to happen is for your spare oar tip(the paddle end) to get smashed or bent by virtue of the front of your boat getting slammed into a rock. In that scenario you want the oar tip loaded facing or toward the back of your boat. As has been posted, this also makes it quite easy to unleash your single cam and simply pull the handle end through its cam.
> 
> Those who load the oar tip facing forward argue that it is quicker because the oar is facing the proper way to slide into the oar lock. Again, the reality is that in big water, every second counts to get a new oar in place. It would simply take too much time to reach forward and have to release the paddle end from the cam.


So you only smash into rocks going forward? I usually miss those since I can see them coming. Some of my biggest rock smashes have been coming out of holes backwards and getting pushed into a cliff or wall before recovery. What do you propose for us backwardsass boaters?

I put the oar blade forward but I don't argue about it. Pretty sure I can change out my oar quicker than most. Not sure if you mean blade end or something instead of paddle .....from where I sit I can reach either end of my oar in about .03275 seconds. At the most.


----------



## Roguemeup (Jun 5, 2013)

Usain Bolt....I had no idea you were interested in rafting....

I get what you are saying about being backwardsass. Doesn't really matter where your oar is if your a backwards...ass. I'm just foolin around. 

My reference point for oar blade towards the back are for narrow chutes such as the middle chute at Rainie Falls on the Rogue River. Seen plenty of ripped up and/or flying spares because they were faced blade forward. I can easily see a backwards smash doing the same damage.


----------

